

Announcing: Minecraft: Windows 10 Edition Beta - ingve
https://mojang.com/2015/07/announcing-minecraft-windows-10-edition-beta/

======
TillE
> You’ll recognise some Pocket Edition features in Minecraft: Windows 10
> Edition Beta, along with potpourri of cool extras.

Interesting. Sounds like they're working from the C++ code base of the mobile
port, rather than starting again from scratch in C#.

